# 2-walls Home Theater Design - HELP!



## wifi_dude (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello Audiofiles:

I finally convinced my wife and she will let me built my Home Theater in the Family Room.

The thing is, the family room is a 2-walls open area, roughly 10ft x 10 ft. Not my dream room, but it will have to do.

Now, I would like to start finding ideas for this area. All I've seen so far are dedicated room designs, but an area like mine has very little info out there.

Where should I go? What else should I tell you to help me?

Wifi_Dude.... 
:help: :help:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome

There are lots of folks here that will be more than happy to help you. Find the post padding thread and get your count up so you can post a sketch and some pics of the space. That will help a lot.

Also, you might want to let us know how far you can go with the project (wall building? Covering windows? use as is and arrange as good as possible?)

Bryan


----------

